# Boston Swallow



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Anybody hvae anything on the Boston Swallow, built in 1949 and came to Canada in the early 1950's and was cut down by a norweigan ship.

Thanks
Clarence


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Miramar has very limited information on this ship but what there is you can find HERE.


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Any chance of a photo.

Thanks


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Boston Swallow
LT 405
official no 166723
Call Sign GDRN
owners Boston Deep Sea Fishing & Ice Co
Builders Richards Ironworks Ltd Lowestoft
Date of build 10/1949
Dimensions 102.3 x 22.1 x 10.3
Named RUPERT BRAND 1951
1952 registered at Lowestoft
Manager B A Parkes
Sunk Port au Choix, Newfoundland, Canada after a collision with the Norwegian vessel AVENUE.23/06/1955

hope this fills in a couple of blanks spaces

cheers


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Is there a photo of her you know


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry but I am not sure if there is a photo

Hopefully one of the memebers can help
I take it you have searched the gallery here, it's pretty extensive

good luck


----------



## TSJ59 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello

I've a photo of M.T. _Boston Swallow LT 328_ the port registration differs from the one posted by Kerbtrawler (LT 405) so I'm not certain it is the same vessel.

If you want a copy PM your email address. (I'n not sure of the copywrite status)

Cheers, Terry


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi LT 328 was built in 1958
so is not the same vessel

But good try Though


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Boston Swallow LT405 ON 166723 built 1949 by Richards of Lowestoft 159 tons gross for Boston Deep Sea Fisheries Ltd.
Sold in 1951 and renamed Rupert Brand
Lost 1955.
Grimsby Central Library have one photograph of this vessel at launch.
It shows the hull and partly built wheelhouse. A clear image.
If you require a copy by post or scan via e-mail please contact:-
Derek O'Connell
Development Officer at 
[email protected]
Regards
Dave


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Davidtood

I have email the gentleman but never heard back, maybe it closed for the Holidays you think?

Thanks


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Newfoundland Sailor said:


> Davidtood
> 
> I have email the gentleman but never heard back, maybe it closed for the Holidays you think?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I think the Librarian you have e-mailed may be on a short break.
If you do not get a reply in one week perhars you could send a copy of your original e-mail to:-
[email protected]

Regards
Dave

Happy new year to you and yours.


----------



## SherryH (May 2, 2021)

I have a couple of photos of this vessel.
My Uncle Doug was a crew member.


----------



## SherryH (May 2, 2021)

Newfoundland Sailor said:


> Is there a photo of her you know





Newfoundland Sailor said:


> Is there a photo of her you know


I hope you get a notification that I've posted a couple of photos ?


----------

